# sufjan stevens (a must for people who love hippy folky stuff)



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 22, 2010)

this shit is great.... very up beat happy and creative...
reminds me of when i first left home as a young human...


----------



## woodstack (Jul 29, 2010)

sufjan stevens! really good!


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Jul 29, 2010)

righton! gotta love em


----------



## Belogenberg (Oct 5, 2010)

i just recently fell in love with his michigan album, he's one of the most talented songwriters out there today


----------



## Mouse (Oct 5, 2010)

super cute!


----------



## miraclesarereal (Oct 6, 2010)

damn that song was hella ill!


----------



## BanMatt (Oct 6, 2010)

I like the song he as on the Darkest Night comp.


----------



## the idiot (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to second this. Sufjan Stevens is an amazing musician. His first album, _A Sun Came_, is a really fun and interesting listen but I'd recommend _Seven Swans_ for anyone looking for solid, gentle, relaxing, and completely cohesive songwriting.


----------



## mazy (Oct 31, 2010)

he's either hit or miss. 
his most recent album is really great. it's sort of a mix between his early eletronic stuff and all of his folky/indie stuff. which is refreshing.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Nov 2, 2010)

i fell in love with the illinoise album... i liked how funky and danc-y to-y it was. started listening to him when i was a bit younger and had a crush on him when i saw a live video of him with his monarch wings on, and then i got my own wings haha


----------



## mazy (Nov 2, 2010)

ah the wings! he wore those when i saw him live. he's a cutie. 
i think michigan will always be my favorite but that changes frequently.


----------

